# T, how about some new pics of Jade to cheer things up 'round here!!



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

So my title says it all!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I could use a baby Jade fix right about now too!!  

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, how sweet of you guys to want to see my baby girl.  Be back in a sec with some pics.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awww, how sweet of you guys to want to see my baby girl.  Be back in a sec with some pics.


Oh thank you!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, baby Jade pics!! Good idea Ann. She always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Me too! Sweet, innocent darling little girl!! Plus I KNOW Teresa has nothing better to do than take adorable pics of Jade all day! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Baby Jade is 2 days shy of 16 weeks old now.  She's been with us almost 2 weeks. Seems like just a few days ago that we got her.

*These pics were taken this morning.*




























*These over the last few days.*














































Be back with a few more.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ann, I have basically been sitting on my can all day today. I have so much to do that I haven't decided what I wanna do first. Now that the day is almost over, I don't have to do any of it. :lol: And I think I'm doing take out tonight too. Can we say productive? :lol:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMGosh!! That just made my day! She is the most beautiful apple head chi I have ever seen. And her color amazes me, as a breeder I honestly say I have never seen that color nor do I know what its called. cause she doesnt look black, nor blue nor sliver blue. 

Also I had no idea that she was that old!! What is her estimated adult weight???


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That just made my whole day. Oh sweetie, she's a breath of fresh air. Cutest thing I've ever seen in my life and I've seen cute!!! Thanks T and baby Jade. The pink fuzz is killin me.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Teresa, she is the sweetest thing on this earth!!! Aren't you glad she found you? I could look at her all day. I see why the day was not so productive. Who cares? She is worth all the distractions!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Teresa she is precious! Jade is such a princess. I can't even decide which picture is my favorite. They are all so darn cute! How can you stand it??? 
Thanks for the pictures of baby Jade. I am definitely smiling ear to ear now!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

She has got to be the sweetest little thing I have ever seen!! I don't understand how her breeder could bare to let her go. I don't think I ever have to worry about getting another Chi, I could never find one like Jade. Thank you so very much for sharing her with us.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Ann, I have basically been sitting on my can all day today. I have so much to do that I haven't decided what I wanna do first. Now that the day is almost over, I don't have to do any of it. :lol: And I think I'm doing take out tonight too. Can we say productive? :lol:


Oh T, thank you, thank you, thank you!! I have the biggest smile on my face now!!! Just looking at her makes me happy. She can really leap can't she!? Holy cow! She really is the cutest thing ever. 

I can't believe you have been sitting around all day - not in your household! Take out sounds like a great idea . . . !! 

Give hugs and kisses to baby Jade for me. What a DOLL!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG...She is so precious little girl.....great set of pictures....you are very good with taking pictures!!!....you should share one of her with your mom...those are so sweet......


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jade is complete and utter sweetness. What an ANGEL. I just can't get over how cute she is. She is beautiful! If I ever got another Chi, I'd want one just like Jade. The likelihood of finding one like her is about impossible so guess I will just have Brody. ha.

Brodysmom


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

cute cute cute


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is so beautiful, what a lucky little girl, and you are lucky as well to have her. She just makes my heart full of joy.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Those pictures were just too much!! You seriously better never tell me where you live! Now I can't wait for hubby to get home from work to show him these. He's a Jade fan too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*You guys are just the sweetest! You all always say the kindest things! Jade has been a blessing and we are very happy to have found her. She makes the perfect addition to our family, and I have to agree with everyone, she is quite the beauty!  Thank you all so very much for your kind, sweet words. We appreciate them all very much. Reading your posts always brings a smile to my face. *



Ciarra said:


> OMGosh!! That just made my day! She is the most beautiful apple head chi I have ever seen. And her color amazes me, as a breeder I honestly say I have never seen that color nor do I know what its called. cause she doesn’t look black, nor blue nor sliver blue.
> 
> Also I had no idea that she was that old!! What is her estimated adult weight???


Thank you so much for such an amazing compliment. That is so sweet of you to say.  Her color is considered blue and white. It's so deep that it looks Purple. I have to say that her coloring is absolutely stunning. But of course being Mom I'm biased. 

At her Vet visit last week my Vet said she hopes to see her make 30 ounces full grown. Little bitty girl, huh! :lol:



pam6400 said:


> Oh Teresa, she is the sweetest thing on this earth!!! Aren't you glad she found you? I could look at her all day. I see why the day was not so productive. Who cares? She is worth all the distractions!


Thank you so much Pam! I am very glad she found us.  Our days lately have been spent with puppy play. :lol: Gotta enjoy it while it lasts, right? Pretty soon she'll wanna sleep more than play. :lol:



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Teresa she is precious! Jade is such a princess. I can't even decide which picture is my favorite. They are all so darn cute! How can you stand it???
> Thanks for the pictures of baby Jade. I am definitely smiling ear to ear now!


Thank you so much Lisa!  I spend a lot of time watching her. It's been awhile since we had a puppy, and I forgot how much fun it is.  I'm glad her pictures make you smile.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BeckyLa said:


> She has got to be the sweetest little thing I have ever seen!! I don't understand how her breeder could bare to let her go. I don't think I ever have to worry about getting another Chi, I could never find one like Jade. Thank you so very much for sharing her with us.


Thank you very much!  I think her Breeder was very sad to see her go. She said that she admits that she had made no real efforts to home her because she was enjoying her so very much. I love sharing her with you all, and I'm so happy that she brigs others happiness as well. 



avbjessup said:


> Oh T, thank you, thank you, thank you!! I have the biggest smile on my face now!!! Just looking at her makes me happy. She can really leap can't she!? Holy cow! She really is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> I can't believe you have been sitting around all day - not in your household! Take out sounds like a great idea . . . !!
> 
> Give hugs and kisses to baby Jade for me. What a DOLL!!!


You’re so very welcome Ann, and thank you for your sweet comments! 

She can really leap, run, shuffle, wiggle, turn in circles, whewwww she makes me tired watching her. :lol:

The kids have been out and about today, so it's been quite. I can handle all of 1 day of that, then I'm ready for action again. :lol:



N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG...She is so precious little girl.....great set of pictures....you are very good with taking pictures!!!....you should share one of her with your mom...those are so sweet......


Thank you so much Moni!  Those pics of my Mom & Jade were so sweet, weren't they!?! My Mom can't see the babies, but she does love them so much. 



Brodysmom said:


> Jade is complete and utter sweetness. What an ANGEL. I just can't get over how cute she is. She is beautiful! If I ever got another Chi, I'd want one just like Jade. The likelihood of finding one like her is about impossible so guess I will just have Brody. ha.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you very much Tracy!  She really is a little sweetheart. So fun, playful, and loving at the same time. Your little Brody is one very special beautiful boy. I will be on the lookout for a Jade look alike, and if I come across one, you and Brody will be the first to know.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> Those pictures were just too much!! You seriously better never tell me where you live! Now I can't wait for hubby to get home from work to show him these. He's a Jade fan too!


Thank you so much Tricia!  Puppy nappin' time, huh!?! If I hear someone sneakin' around, I'll know who it is. :wink: I'm glad you and your hubby enjoy the pics.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Jade is the cutest! She definitely put a smile on my face. You take great pictures. I love the "Talk to the paw" one and the one of her getting a kiss from your grandson.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> The likelihood of finding one like her is about impossible so guess I will just have Brody. ha.
> 
> Brodysmom



Such a hardship!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She is just precious!!! I love her!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG these pictures are definitely my favorite...i love the one of her leaping ^^...she is so athletic for such a lil one.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

What a precious little girl. I hope my new baby will be as adorable and happy as Jade! :love9:


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely pics, love the talk to the paw one the best tho


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

great pics as usual T jade is such a cute little one and she takes great pictures


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Jade is beautiful, like a lot of others here, I am in love with her lol!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!  We just came in from outside this morning, and boy did she get her exercise for the day. :lol: She cracks us all up!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

She is STUNNING, absolutely STUNNING!!!

Did Jade come from the same breeder as Gia? They're both so tiny and have a similar look about them. 

All your babies are adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the super sweet comment on Jade!  Gia & Jade came from different Breeders. Gia's Mom has only been bred twice. The first time she was bred she only had one pup, and the second time she only had Gia. Both times the pups were very tiny at full growth but very healthy. They have since placed Gia's Mom in a pet home.  Jade's breeder is a retired Chi breeder here in my local area. We were lucky to come across Jade. She was in one of the last 3 litters her breeder bred. Her Mom had 2 pups, Jade and her Brother. Her Brother was a wee fella' too and looked a lot like her but a different color.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much for the super sweet comment on Jade!  Gia & Jade came from different Breeders. Gia's Mom has only been bred twice. The first time she was bred she only had one pup, and the second time she only had Gia. Both times the pups were very tiny at full growth but very healthy. They have since placed Gia's Mom in a pet home.  Jade's breeder is a retired Chi breeder here in my local area. We were lucky to come across Jade. She was in one of the last 3 litters her breeder bred. Her Mom had 2 pups, Jade and her Brother. Her Brother was a wee fella' too and looked a lot like her but a different color.


Aww bless  Thanks for sharing! Both so beautiful


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

u have an adorable puppy and so so tiny!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jade rocks!!! She has such an adorable face.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Jade is so cute I have a tough time even expressing how much I love new pictures of her. Such a small chi would make me nervous to have at this time, so thank you very much for sharing her with us.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is the cutest chi in the world!I love her so much ,your photos are amazing too


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I love her, she's sooooooo tiny!!!!!! I think she's adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You ladies are just the sweetest! Thank you all so very much for you kind words!  We do appreciate them all so much! Jade sends puppy kisses to all.


----------

